

[Tell HN] 95 days to go to the death of IE7 - robin_reala

Thought I’d get the word out early. Internet Explorer 7’s support schedule is goverered by the release schedule of Windows Vista [1]. Standard (non-extended) support for this finishes on the 10th April [2].<p>What this means is that by supporting IE7 with your sites and apps beyond this date you’re implicitly suggesting to your users that it’s OK to stay on a browser that’s no longer receiving security updates, which I think we’d all agree is a bad idea.<p>You all looking forwards to this date too? :)<p>[1] http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?p1=8722
[2] http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?c2=11732
======
fredley
I'm looking forward to the death of IE7 as much as the next web developer, but
sadly it's not as simple as just stopping supporting it and waiting for users
to catch up. As long as a significant number of customers continue to use it,
I'll keep supporting it (although I may politely ask them to consider
upgrading).

------
randall
FYI- I installed Chrome Frame on a coworker's computer yesterday so she could
check out Asana. It worked really splendidly, even without admin rights.

Chrome Frame is the new Flash.

